

NIH study finds calorie restriction does not affect survival - technology
http://www.nia.nih.gov/newsroom/2012/08/nih-study-finds-calorie-restriction-does-not-affect-survival

======
jamesbritt
Related post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4450308>

